# Помогите найти детского ортопеда в Москве



## Евгения Н. (4 Авг 2010)

Здравствуйте, порекомендуйте, пожалуйста, адекватного детского ортопеда или клинику в Москве. Нужен хороший адекватный врач.  Не могу ходить к районному. Не смотря на рекомедации врачей больницы, районный ортопед не пускает ребёнка в 1-й класс, хотя честно говорит, что у нас всё нормально, однако перестраховывается. Вот моя тема, здесь есть снимки МРТ, так же описание МРТ и рентгена.
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum36/thread8850.html


----------

